# Help with algae



## Gradek87 (Jun 18, 2004)

My tank seems to have 2 kinds of algae, the first kind is like spots on plant leaves that don't come off easily. THe second is a thick coat of algae that is on some gravel, chain sword and my anubias. This algae will siphon off easily, but it always seems to come back. I have a 29 gallon tank with 3 small fish, plants, DIY CO2 (although I don't think it is working that well), 60 watts of light, weekly 20% water changes, and virtually no supplements except Floursih Root tabs once every couple of months. How do I get rid of the algae (and I do plan to get otto's, but they won't be enough)?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I was battling the same problem in a ten gallon tank with flourite. I recently converted it to a 20L. I used the old flourite but covered it with sand this time. It hasnt been nearly as bad since. I dont know what it is about the flourite, but I couldnt keep the algae off it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sounds as if you have green spot algae & green slime algae. Green spot algae is normal in small amounts just keep it scraped off the glass & cut off leaves of plants affected. Green slime algae can be gotten rid of by using E-mycin or blackout.

To keep the algae from coming back you need to get your tank in-balance. Please give your water parameters: PH, KH, N03, P04. 

60 watts, of what type lighting?

also increase water changes to 50% weekly.

Otto's eat brown algae only, so they won't help with your algae. No algae eaters will eat slime algae due to the fact that it is toxic.


----------

